# Help



## jayspen57 (Jun 10, 2009)

I would really like to start building rods. What are some of the things needed to start and how much does this stuff cost. Would it be smarter to get a kit first and go from there. Any thing would help

Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What kind of rod? What skill level are you (ie, master craftsman, kinda handy, need to call someone to change a light bulb )? What equipment do you own? 

It would vary greatly with these three factors. On the low end, if you're fairly handy and have access to some basic materials and supplies such as wood, tools and a table, and you're looking to build a simple 7' 2-piece spinning rod, it could go as low as $70 for the blank, guides, grips, reel seat, epoxy, finish, thread and some brushes. On the other hand, if you're not handy at all and need to buy a rod wrapper, rod turner and a table big enough to work on, and you're looking to build a high-end surf rod, it could range into the thousands.


----------



## jayspen57 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ill be trying to build surf rods and boat/trolling rods, but i was thinking something simple first just to get the hang of it. I am pretty handy but in no way a master craftsman. I have access to lots of tools and wood


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Start of with a good book on rod building. The one I used to get started isn't in print and I can't recommend a good one off the top. Cabelas tackle craft catalog lists some and some of the supplies. 
here's another post:

junkmansj junkmansj is offline
Registered User

Join Date: Jul 2005
Location: Cape May NJ
Posts: 428
Here is the Starter Set From Flex-Coat $189.00

http://www.acidrod.com/equipment.html


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

Just to get the feel of things you can take a good strong cardboard box , cut v notches on the left and right side, add some books in the bottom for ballast to keep the box steady. This will serve as a wrapping table. Place a spool of (size A for underwraps or D for guide wraps in a small box behind the "wrapping table" and run the thread thru a book for tension. add another book or some type of weight for more tension. Be aware that there are 2 main types of thread. One requiring color preserver and one (NCP) that doesn't. Get an old piece of rod and practice.
Getting a book or video will put you way ahead of the game. But finding someone already proficient at this craft willing to share their knowledge will mean so much more.
Good Luck
MaterMan


----------

